# Cell phones and horses don't mix!



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

My wife's co-worker asked if her 32 yr old daughter could come ride. She has some experience! Said ok! Butttttt, first we learn ground work, so she can get horses accustomed to her. Rode for 4-5 hrs first day in the arena. All went great! Next time, we saddled up and went down into the pasture for an in-house trail ride before going down the road. I was 1st, this girl was 2nd, my wife was last. All of a sudden my horse with the girl just bolted 100mph up to the barn. The girl fell off entering into the arena area. Luckily OK! Very sore! Landed on her rear. 
Then she said she lost her cell phone. So we looked all the way up for 1/2 hr plus! No phone. Asked her where was it, she said her back pocket. WELLLL, interesting that I found the cell phone down under the cantle and the tree. Told my wife, phones don't jump forward ahead of the rider, and just slide inside the saddle. She won't admit she had it in her hand. But she had her last ride here. I even stressed earlier that phones aren't good around horses. Kids these days just can't function and do anything without this LIL contraption in their hands. They are fantastic, and make life easier, but they can kill. WOW! Lesson learned here!


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

Next to smokers, there are not a lot of people who I hold in more contempt than those who talk on their cell phones at inappropriate times or in my presence when their attention should be directed at me. I had a doctor answer his cell phone once on a personal call when I was in an appointment with him. I've had clients answer when I was consulting with them. I excuse myself and tell them that I will be back when they have finished their call. It's amazing how many have the nerve to get mad at me for that. I love it when the customer in line in front of me is yacking away and slowing down the transaction. I have told some of them to hang up and get on with it. I've had cashiers thank me for it.
There are a lot of videos on youtube with people who have lost their lives because they were not paying attention to what was going on around them. Many of them are pretty horrific, and every teen should be made to watch them.
I love the one with the woman in a mall who fell into the fountain. She had the nerve to sue the mall because one of the security staff leaked the footage and it went viral, bringing even more attention to her stupidity. I would have loved to be on that jury.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

They sell a neoprene cell phone holder called the "Horse Holster" that straps to your thigh while you ride. Holds cell phone & keys.

http://www.thehorseholster.com/

If you're going to be riding alone, or out on trails where you could get separated from your group, and you fall off or injure yourself, having a cell phone at your fingertips can literally save your life.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

bluemoonluck said:


> They sell a neoprene cell phone holder called the "Horse Holster" that straps to your thigh while you ride. Holds cell phone & keys.
> 
> http://www.thehorseholster.com/
> 
> If you're going to be riding alone, or out on trails where you could get separated from your group, and you fall off or injure yourself, having a cell phone at your fingertips can literally save your life.


True, and I always, always carry my cell phone while riding, but it is on vibrate and is in one of those handy phone holsters like you put the link to Vibrate is essential, if my phone starts ringing while Im in the saddle, my horses almost always react to it, if even for a second. Dangerous business.


----------



## MeganB (May 1, 2016)

bluemoonluck said:


> They sell a neoprene cell phone holder called the "Horse Holster" that straps to your thigh while you ride. Holds cell phone & keys.
> 
> http://www.thehorseholster.com/
> 
> If you're going to be riding alone, or out on trails where you could get separated from your group, and you fall off or injure yourself, having a cell phone at your fingertips can literally save your life.


I need to get one of those, I always have my phone somewhere on me while I ride just incase something happens, even if I'm working in arena pasture. But I tend to put my phone in unsafe places and I really like that holster!


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

If it was found there, that's probably where she stuck it to hide it from you, before the call that scared the dickens out of the horse - if it was on vibrate, no wonder the poor thing reacted the way it did. She's lucky to be alive.
As someone else's tagline says, stupid should (and often does) hurt.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I always ride with my cell phone because I tend to ride when no one is around and if I were to get hurt, I'd have to call 911 myself. Just today I had it on and got a call from hubby asking about picking up my son. The horse does just fine with the ringing and he likes when I get a call because it means he gets to stretch out to the buckle until I'm done.


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

I may have to get one of those and i don't even have a horse! I carry mine in my back pocket & if i'm sitting i can't hear it.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

One time I looked and looked for my glasses after getting them knocked off by a tree branch. 

Guess where I found them.......


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I've been guilty of talking on the phone while riding but texting is more difficult. I'm glad no one got seriously hurt. I always keep my phone on my because I ride alone. If I ever got hurt it would be my only lifeline.

I was riding my horse bareback in the yard and didn't even think about my phone in my back pocket. Well I happened to get a couple of txt one right after the other and not only was my volume all the way up(it sounds like a type writer) and my vibrate was on. Man does that thing buzz. Needless to say my mare lurched into the air and gave a couple bucks. Thankfully I stayed on but boy was that an adrenalin rush.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I was out riding in the desert years ago with a friend who brought her cell phone. I razzed her about it, but when her horse tripped and fell on her breaking her leg, i was awfully glad for that cell phone she had with her that I used to call 911. It was a terrible break and I would have hated to have had to leave her alone to ride for help.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

We used to go to MO on a trail trip every year. Used to bug the crap out of me when those we were riding with had to stop at every clearing we came to so they could talk, get messages, etc...not because they scared my horse but because I went on a trail/camping vacation to get away from phones and other modern technology.

I don't have a cell phone to this day and don't want one. Hubby has one but the only time he carries it with him is when he goes somewhere and then it's left off and in the vehicle. It's a "just in case" safety thing for him.


----------



## TerryR (May 20, 2012)

Excellent and very informative replies you guys! Thanks! I guess we just had the daylights scared out of us from this, so we had a one sided view. Very valid points givin! I have a cell but because my work requires it. A safety call might be very well needed. I drive 4-5 hrs a day for my municipality job. I see so many instances of almost wrecks, people sitting at green lights, etc. I guess I am very biased from what I see. My horse obviously agrees with me! Thanks again, just had to vent!
Terry


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I ride alone a lot and not always under ideal circumstances but I found an armband type holder that is typically used for runners, works well for me.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My horses and mules are all broke so you can shoot off them. If your horse spooks because of a cell phone this is a training issue not a phone issue.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Morning all...been a member but life got in the way...

I agree with Muleskinner2, it is a training issue, not a horse issue. I have drafts and light horses..both don't bat an eye at my cell phone vibrating, ringing, moving around or lighting up, as they were trained to ignore it. Essential when you have someone with you who as we have read, doesn't know horses, or children who don't know any better.


----------



## MomH (Feb 19, 2018)

Exactly what I was going to point out. I hate it when I am riding and my husband calls (usually for something that was not important, but you never know). But my horse doesn't bat an eye over the phone. I don't like answering, because a horse is still a horse and should have my full attention, but sometimes it is important. And I am off it as quickly as possible. ("I'm on a horse, can this wait?!")


----------

